# Miniteich im Mörtelkübel



## splc (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich möchte gerne meinen kahlen Hinterhof etwas verschönern und bin absolut begeistert von diesen Miniteichen! Habe mir hier im Forum schon viele Ratschläge und inspirationen holen können, aber würde mir als Neuling doch erstmal gern über die Finger schauen lassen.  
Als Student sollte das ganze Projekt absolut "low-budget" sein, ausserdem würde ich gerne ausschließlich einheimische Pflanzenarten verwenden. Der Hinterhof ist leider etwas schattig, ich schätze im Hochsommer wären so 4-5 Stunden Sonne drin.
Hab von Bekannten einen 90l Mörtelkübel ergattern können, mit 70cm Durchmesser und einer Höhe von 35cm. Die verschiedenen Wassertiefen wollte ich mit Steinaufbauten erreichen und die Pflanzen ausschließlich in Pflanzkörbe setzen. 
Ich mag Schachtelhalme sehr und hatte an den bunten Schachtelhalm gedacht, da der so kleinwüchsig ist. Als Hintergrundpflanze hatte ich an irgendetwas hohes, gräserartiges gedacht, könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen? Dann natürlich noch eine sauerstoffspendende Unterwasserpflanze und vielleicht eine Schwimmpflanze. 
Kann es kaum erwarten endlich loszulegen!
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Ratschläge!

Schöne Grüsse,
Simon


----------



## splc (22. März 2012)

*AW: Miniteich im Mörtelkübel*

Ich wohne übrigens in Aachen, also falls jemand in der Nähe Pflanzen übrig hat.. 
Meint ihr, die 5 Stunden Sonne täglich reichen einem Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben? Finde ich nämlich sehr schick die kleinen 

Schöne Grüsse,
Simon


----------



## Echinopsis (22. März 2012)

*AW: Miniteich im Mörtelkübel*

:willkommen im Forum Simon.

Schachtelhalm würde ich nicht hernehmen...der kann Dir später mal alles überwuchern.
Nehm doch lieber kleiner bleibende Sorten...wenn Du hier im Forum nach Miniteich suchst findest Du viele Beispiele, welche Pflanzen verwendet wurden!

Ansonsten einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. März 2012)

*AW: Miniteich im Mörtelkübel*

Du könntest im Hintergrund Waserminze nehmen, die kommt meiner Erfahrung nach mit allem zurecht  Aber die mußt du unbedingt im Pflanzkorb lassen, sonst hast du irgendwann ein Minzefass mit einer Wasserspur


----------



## splc (24. März 2012)

*AW: Miniteich im Mörtelkübel*

Habe mich nochmal auf die Suche nach geeigneten Pflanzen gemacht und ein paar Favoriten ausgewählt.
Die Idee mit der __ Wasserminze ist super, Suni, werde ich übernehmen! Auch gut als Tee 
__ Brunnenkresse gefällt mir auch gut, da die auch genügsam sein soll und essbar ist.
Als Hintergrundpflanze wollte ich __ Zwergrohrkolben nehmen, bin mir nur wegen der Sonne unsicher :?
Also der Bunte Schachtelhalm (Equisetum variegatum) soll recht klein bleiben und hindert ein Pflanzkorb ihn nicht am wuchern? Ich hätte einfach gern diese urtümlichen Halme 
Als Unterwasserpflanze soll __ Hornkraut rein und darüber schwimmend __ Seekanne. Ist es dann vielleicht zu schattig für das Hornkraut?
__ Bachbunge gefällt mir auch gut, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mein Kübel dann zu voll wird 

Schöne Grüsse,
Simon


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Miniteich im Mörtelkübel*

__ Seekanne ist auch super, die gedeiht bei mir auch ganz toll und ist sogar winterhart. Ich lasse alle Pflanzen in den Körben, und hin und wieder schneide ich die Wurzeln ab, die trotzdem durch wuchern wollen. 
Und so ein Kübel wird halt schnell voll.......


----------

